# GPS Units recommended for ice fishing



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

.. curious as to makes, models & experiences with various brands & models of GPS units for ice fishing... Magellen, Lowrance, etc.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Garmin for ease of operation as well as direct communication help if needed and their service is very good. If Lowrance handheld GPS service is anything like their Marine Sonar and GPS Service, then forget that manufacturer.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Garmin that has been very easy to use.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I like Garmin for ease of operation as well as direct communication help if needed and their service is very good. If Lowrance handheld GPS service is anything like their Marine Sonar and GPS Service, then forget that manufacturer.


Wish i'd have known that before i bought the H2O. Bought a map chip from them for it and it doesn't even work in it. Glad i still have my magellan explorist 600. Kind of small picture but it's pretty dependable.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Purchased a Lowrance Endura Safari right after Christmas. Thought it was going to be an improved touchscreen version of the H2O that I liked so much. Wrong. They pretty much started over and dropped many of the usefull features the H20 had. I didn't take a serious look at Garmin, but would advise anyone else to do so.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i have the Lowrance H20c (COLOR) bought the navionics chip for it. around 150$ for the chip. had it almost a yr now. and i never leave the house without it. its an awesome device. summer or ice. its caught more fish than i have lol.... best investment i ever made


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I almost purchased the H2Oc. There were lots of reviews around about them no longer locking onto satellites after a years time. Cabela's has even stopped carrying them. Shame, the H2O was a great gps unit. I only had to replace it because it fell off a quad. One of the things that always kept me from looking at Garmin was there excessive array of models. Why not just build one good model and sell it for a reasonable price? Lowrance did such a good job with the H2O that they dind't offer anything else for years. Unfortunately that may not apply to the Endura line.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

just bought a garmin 60cs on ebay with topo 8 and bluecharts already installed for the great lakes region. should have it by next week. ill do a review of this on the ice. lots of good reviews on the net about this gps too.


----------



## jepik (Nov 29, 2006)

has anybody tried garmins dakota series...10 or 20?...they seems to be user friendly.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I spoke to Lowrance a month ago about the H20c and they confirmed that they had quit making them. They said the Endura took it's place and within 6 months would have a chip out that would work in them. They also said there would be some downloads to upgrade them. That being said I decided to just wait and pick one up next fall when they had the bugs worked out a little more. As for Garmin that will just make your head spin looking at all those models. I don't believe Garmin will accept the Navionics chip either.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Dave: Remind me next time we run into each other on Mosquito to show you the Endura Safari.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a 522c igps on the bow of my bass boat, just converted to ice, works great!!!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got a Garmin GPSmap 76Cx. I bought a DVD for my computer that has every single inland lake that Garmin has a map for in the continental 48 states. It cost $125. It has the great lakes in it too, but they also a "Coastal Waters" that is also $125 and has the great lakes as well.

I love this thing. It has a big multi-color screen, and IT FLOATS IF YOU DROP IT. I can transfer waypoints and entire regions of states back and forth from my computer to the unit. I can type in a bunch of notes and load it right into the unit as well.

My wife got it for me for XMAS, so I havent had for a long time, but my early reviews of it are "large bosoms"


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have an etrex , primitive -in ways,but is very reliable and quite accurate! got it from Marlboro miles offers, years ago. From Lake Erie, to the Outer Banks, always on the money,the inch! and I do believe the newer ones are also "chip" capable. $100 retail. -------sonar........


----------

